
Apple’s new record: the fastest product ramp to $1 billion - jacquesm
http://blogs.yankeegroup.com/2010/05/05/apples-new-record-the-fastest-product-ramp-to-1-billion/
======
pavlov
The article's main claim is: _Apple’s iPad will likely take the crown for the
fastest consumer product growth to the $1 billion revenue mark in history,
taking less than 80 days from the beginning of pre-orders to reach that
milestone._

What about Modern Warfare 2, which reached the same milestone in two months?
[1] A console game in a physical box doesn't seem to be any less of a consumer
product.

[1] <http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-10434464-52.html>

~~~
tvon
Wasn't MW2 available for pre-order for something like six months?

edit: I can find mention of pre-ordres of MW2 being available as far back as
April '09

~~~
pavlov
The iPad was rumored as far back as May 2001: <http://fury.com/2001/05/apples-
ipad-the-next-big-thing>

:P

But more seriously, it's not quite clear to me why preorders are particularly
relevant here as the marketing approaches are so different. Most iPads are
sold directly by Apple, whereas a console game is available through thousands
of retailers. It makes sense that those retailers were taking preorders a long
time before release. (I'm sure somewhere preorders were being taken for the
now perhaps cancelled Win7-equipped HP Slate, despite the lack of an official
release date.)

------
sumeeta
The Wired post ([http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/apples-ipad-muted-
res...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/apples-ipad-muted-response/))
he linked to isn’t “pundits […] claiming that the iPad would fail.” It’s a
summary of their readers’ responses to the iPad announcement.

------
froo
The curious thing about the article is that he fails to mention Apple's sales
of the iPad so far are only really US based sales.

I'm more curious to see if there's going to be an upswing when the rest of the
world is able to purchase them.

------
ericz
Yep Apple can make a $500 purchase feel like buying an iPod rather than buying
a laptop.

------
johnrob
The iPad is very similar to the iPod touch... calling it a new product is a
stretch.

~~~
tjogin
True, in the same way that a swimming pool is very similar to a bathtub.
Played any water sports in your bathtub lately?

~~~
jacquesm
> Played any water sports in your bathtub lately?

That doesn't mean what you think it means.

hint: google.

~~~
tjogin
A few water sports commonly practiced in swimming pools, all utterly
impossible to do in a bathtub:

* Swimming

* Synchronized swimming

* Water aerobics

* Water gymnastics

* Diving

* Synchronized diving

* Waboba

* Water polo

* Water volleyball

~~~
starkfist
Click on the second search result.

~~~
JeremyBanks
I think people get what you're saying, they just think it's stupid.

